# Electrical Gremlin - Yamaha F150



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Went to take the boat out this morning, turn the battery switch, and go to tilt the motor up. Long story short nothing on the boat was getting power. Tilt and trim wouldnt work, ignition was nothing, gauges didnt work. So, I begin to troubleshoot.

I took both batteries out of the boat and went to Oreilys. Both batteries checked out fine and were charged. Next stop was to eliminate the battery switch. I hook the two main battery cables and the positive that goes up to the dash to one battery. Turn the key and still nothing. I checked for power at the starter and it was getting juice. However, the lights and pumps would turn on but seemed like they were not getting optimal power. 

The rain started coming down hard so I had to run for cover. The batteries are good, the switch seems to be fine, and the black ignition breaker seems ok (how would you test the perko switch and the ignition breaker?). Does anyone have any guesses? I am thinking the ignition switch has gone bad. Would that cause the tilt and trim to not work? Also, is there a main fuse on the motor I should check? I friggin hate electrical problems but we have to fix this because we cant tilt the motor up to take it to the shop. Boat is a 2003 21' Polar if that matters.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Should be a release on the tilt and trim that you can loosed with a screwdriver that will allow you to manually lift the motor. Simply tighten the screw once you have it on the kick stand. 

As far as the electrical there is no telling. Only way to know is to hook it up on a diagnostics or break out the service manual and a multi meter.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Its prolly a dirty(bad)connection.There is a fuse inside the cowelling of the motor(prolly same side as starter) but, that should not effect tilt & trim.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

check your main ground on the motor.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Main ground on the motor is ok. I tested that with a dummy light. A couple of the guys on the hull truth forum mentioned that it could be a 2nd ground issue in the console (batteries are in back of boat). That could be the case, but there is only 1 ground hooked directly to the battery, and that is going to the block of the motor.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Update: Went back to the boat and cleaned off the connections at the perko battery switch. Put it all back together and now I have power at the dask (switches, pumps, and lights) work. However, I still do not have any tilt/trim nor does the motor do anything when I turn the key. 

Does anyone know which fuse(s) I should start checking? On our motor (F150) there is a fuse panel to the bottom left and then a larger plastic covering up to the right of the panel. In the one smaller panel there is an extra fuse in there with the little fuse puller. Is that extra fuse the one I should switch out with one of the ones in the fuse holder?

If this rain would friggin stop I would be able to take a pic and post it.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you have a thermal breaker between that battery and the perko switch? If so, you may want to check it out.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, we do have a breaker between the switch and the buss bar


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

neutral sensor on starting?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I doubt its the neutral sensor because the tilt/trim isnt working either. Also, when the key is turned to the On position, the gauges arent working. If it was the nuetral sensot I think these things would still work.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

There is a main wire harness inside my Yamaha that had corrosion that caused all kinds of havok. It didn't affect the trim switch. It just kept the motor from firing properly. I had an outboard guy fix it. But I have sneaking suspicioun it needs more work.....Prolly to be replaced altogether. There are pile of wires in those motors that can go bad.


----------

